# Depth of Recess for Super Nova 2 Chuck?



## rhford (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi fellow LJ'ers - For those of you who use the Super Nova 2 chuck in recessed mode, can you tell me how deep of a recess you cut for it? Also,do you make square or dovetail shaped sides? I just took a plate turning class and learned to use a recessed opening, but the school used Oneway chucks which I m guessing may mount differently.

Thanks,

Ron


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Depends on how thick your bottom is. I suppose you could get away with an 1/8" recess if you weren't too aggressive. Yep, you need to dovetail it for the better grip. .... Personally, I have never done a recess, so take my advice however you want…..... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

When all else fails read those instructions.

http://www.teknatool.com/products/Chucks/SuperNova2/Downloads/SuperNova2%20Manual%20Sheet_Jun07.pdf

Might try practicing turning a recess with wood worm screw and blank mounted in the chuck so can dish out bottom and cut dovetail. Like Jerry says depth of recess depends upon size of the blank whether turning a bowl or platter.


----------



## rhford (Aug 28, 2013)

Jeez, Bill. Next thing, you'll suggest I stop and ask for directions when I get lost!! 

I have the directions that came with the chuck around here (somewhere) but appreciate you including a copy.

Thanks for the info!

Ron


----------



## 2leggedtermite (Dec 30, 2012)

As already suggested…..a recess is good if you have enough timber. 
If not, there is nothing wrong with a tenon.
The shape of the recess depends an the shape of the jaws you are using. Square to square & dovetail to dovetail.

I use only Vicmarc chucks & jaws, so all my tenons & recesses are dovetail.
HTH
Col


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Ron, without seeing what you are trying to turn, and knowing what tools you already have hard to answer your question. Sometimes a tenon is a better choice for a bowl or hollow form. If intend to turn a box a tenon definitely a better op.

We know from instructions maximum recommended depth not to exceed ¼" deep dovetail for your recess. Depending upon what you are turning that depth could be less. How wide you make that recess depends upon jaw set and size of blank.

Mounting a blank in the chuck with wood worm screw gives you a lot of options. Using a forstner bit & drill chuck can cut depth of recess, using a skew, gouge, or scraper (round or square) to cut a dovetail and smooth bottom of the recess. You can forgo using a forstner bit and use a parting tool to cut width and depth, then clean out and turn a dovetail using tools already mentioned. Only tool recommend not buying and using is a dovetail scraper.

Using the method described allows you to turn the outside of the bowl before reversing and mounting bowl in the chuck turning inside. If happy with leaving a recess could sand & finish bottom of the bowl before reverse turning inside. JMHO, do not like to show how a bowl is mounted in the chuck so would reverse turn the bottom as a final step. I use jam chucks today but used donut chuck early on.

Nothing stopping you from turning a recess/dovetail between centers using drive & live centers, before mount in your chuck.

Ron, would take less than 15 minutes to demonstrate methods mentioned!


----------



## rhford (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks Bill. I'm planning to turn a set of salad plates, so a 3/16" to 1/4" depth will be more than enough for them. I will be using a worm screw for the front so I can turn the recess - as we learned in the class I just took. The school used Oneway chucks and I am a Nova fan, hence my question.

As you suggested, I pretty much always use a tenon for bowls and heavier projects for the holding power they give. These plates will be pretty lightweight and the recessed hold should work well.

Thanks again for your input. I always enjoy your posts and responses to topics here on Lumberjocks.

Ron


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Ron, this is what I've been using since 8-2010 for all my roughing, including a putting a tenon on 3/8" thick piece just to proove it can be done…..... For the picture, see next post. 
Well, I tried to post a picture, but it is somewhere in the Black hole of cyberspace. I'll try again later. If a picture does show up, it might not be the right one as my picture program stores them in documents, and all I have to work with is a bunch of numbers. 
Last night when I read Bill's comment about 
reading the directions and your response, I couldn't stop laughing for about 5 minutes. It hit the proverbial funny bone. 
Are you the same Ron Ford that is/was on that dreaded smc site?....... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Maybe this one will work.. Hey, it worked.. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## rhford (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi Jerry - I'm guessing that neither of these pictures is what you were intending to send, although that medieval looking device in the top one looks really interesting! I'll keep watching for the next one.

I don't think I'm the same Ron Ford you referenced, but that could mean that a) I don't recognize what the 'smc site' is, or b) entirely likely that I am and my rapidly aging and failing memory has done it again and I just don't know it is me!

Glad you enjoyed the back and forth between Bill and me. If you can't laugh at yourself, you should just stay on the porch. I really enjoy all of the folks on LJ - especially the regulars like you and Bill.

Thanks,

Ron


----------



## rhford (Aug 28, 2013)

Hey Jerry - Is that 'medieval-looking' as I described it accessory what you were referring to? Looks ominous. Can you tell me more about how you use it and where it came from?

Thanks,

Ron


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Ron, if you're talking about post #8, it's called Jerry's Chuck Plate . I would like to think I invented it, but someone on another site says he saw a picture of something like it in a British woodworking magazine back id 2006. If that's true, I'll quit saying I invented it. Vermec makes something similar, but only has 3-4 screws. Mine has 13, and is 4 1/2" OD. I am trying to sell them when ever someone asks, but someone has to ask in a pm as I don't want to be seen as on this site just to sell something. I have something even better than that, but Patent attorney says I need to be discreet until the search begins.. 
The Midievil device is used to turn tenons, or recesses, shape your form on the OD while between centers, then after the form is hollowed, you use it again with the discreet tool I'm trying to get a patent on to assist in removing the tenon or clean up the recess.. Once I figure out how to post vivdeos here, I'll post only vids of the Chuck Plate in use. IMO, it's a lot safer than the wood screw and spur . It's almost as safe as a face plate with the exception it's loose btween centers held in by tail stock pressure. In other words, you don't screw anything into the wood except the screw points. It takes just seconds to mount it, half a second to remove, and there is little evidence of what you used to hold the piece between centers. Your surfaces do not need to be flat, as you can see in the picture in the above post. Another factor in the Chuck Plate, it's is not spindle nor lathe specific.

SMC is Sawmill Creek, a woodworking forum. You know, that site that was discussed about 2 weeks ago by a bunch of members here…. .. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## rhford (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks Jerry. Now that I know what it is, that's pretty cool and I just sent you a PM about it.

Yup, I am the Ron Ford on Sawmill Creek. Looks like my rapidly aging and deteriorating memory DID come into play here. I check that forum very infrequently since of learned of this one. Am I missing anything there?

Thanks,

Ron


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Ron, sounds like a plan good luch with them.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Ron, I couldn't tell you what's happening over there as I got booted 2 years ago.
I got your pm, and will reply after dinner….... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## rhford (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks Jerry. I'll wait to hear from you.

Didn't know you could get pushed out of a website. I think I'm glad I found this one instead!

Ron


----------

